# Drag bag install and pedders



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

My buddy has a used set if pedders rear springs with 20mm drop with drag bags installed already so all I have to do is swap the spring. I'm running 275 on the rear so my question is could I run these and clear the 275. I know these are 3/4 inch lower than stock but the stock ones already sag a 1/2 so I figure the drag bags would make up the 1/4 inch and then plenty more to prevent scrubbing on the tire. Just looking for feedback should I run with stocks or run the pedders. I can get the pedders with drag bags installed for 100 bucks. Or I buy a set of drag bags for a 100 and run them in the stock springs. Thanks


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Pedders even used are far better than stock.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

SANDU002 said:


> Pedders even used are far better than stock.


Yeah and they seem to be quite expensive and well
Built compared to stock. My biggest issue is these are lowering springs I'm trying to get the car higher and off the tire but I feel like my stocks springs are sagging quite a bit already and running these wouldn't lower the car much more than what it's already sitting at. My car is scrubbing on the right side much worse then the left and I feel like these springs would help plus the drag bags will really pick the car up.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The bags need a little air in them all the time so you'll probably be at height even if the spring is a bit shorter. IMHO height should not mater for rubbing if your tire/wheel combo is correct. Jacking it up worsens the handling and just masks the original problem. 275s can work with the proper offset and wheel width (9" or greater). Where are the tires rubbing, the inside or the outside?


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> The bags need a little air in them all the time so you'll probably be at height even if the spring is a bit shorter. IMHO height should not mater for rubbing if your tire/wheel combo is correct. Jacking it up worsens the handling and just masks the original problem. 275s can work with the proper offset and wheel width (9" or greater). Where are the tires rubbing, the inside or the outside?


The tire was rubbing on the outside the fender was causing it. The rims are 9.5 wide in the back. So I installed the drag bags on stock springs and I'm still getting scrubbing the bags are set at 10 psi car handles better but doesn't look much higher than before the bags maybe gained a 1/2 inch. Also the car is still haveing mad traction issues even with the 275 the car is going sideways in 3rd and 1st and 2nd are useless. So gonna scrap the michelin pilots I got and get some drag radials. Also putting the bags at 15 psi. Worse case I'll roll the fender. Maybe the radials will help putting 700 hp to the ground.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

Ride height with bags at 10 psi is 24 1/8 of an inch on 18 so an 1/8 inch over stock height. Before that is was around 23 so maybe I'll toss the stock springs and just buy a set of pedders either 3mm or 35mm raise


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like you have too small of wheel offset. Definitely rolll the fenders. With the tools it's an easy job to do. Also if you haven't done it replace your rear bushings especially the inner and outer control arm bushings. The stock ones allow excessive lateral movement. Do the subframe bushings at the same time as you have to drop one side at a time to do the outer control arm bushings.


----------



## mike4387 (Sep 8, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> Sounds like you have too small of wheel offset. Definitely rolll the fenders. With the tools it's an easy job to do. Also if you haven't done it replace your rear bushings especially the inner and outer control arm bushings. The stock ones allow excessive lateral movement. Do the subframe bushings at the same time as you have to drop one side at a time to do the outer control arm bushings.


Thanks for the tip on the bushings iv been coming across that on my research so I'll do that next. Suggestions for decent brand. Also tire offset is +45 we are gonna roll it cut the fender. See how that goes then if need be run some pedders springs.


----------

